# CMG - yesterday



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone here have an idea why the big jump in CMG yesterday? It was up a buck on no news. Wonder if its good financials coming out or if buyout talks are taking place.
Happy either way!!


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Software companies are doing well. This and Constellation Software are up quite a bit in the last 12 months.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, i have owned it for awhile now, its the only software company I own. I wonder if there are larger companies knocking on the door to take this gem over.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been following this one for a while. It's always too expensive by my standards, and yet it always seems to go up!


----------



## BullAllTheWay (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been holding since 2005. The current run-up is a bit of a surprise. I certainly don't hope for a take-over, the company doing so well as a stand alone, but it's always a possibility with small caps like this one. Another possibility is that their new softwares are very close to be released to customers. This new generation has been in the works for several years and I hope that growth will be revive once they are out and running.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

right thanks, forgot about the new software version due out. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jslmsca (Aug 26, 2012)

Any idea why this stock has dropped almost $2 today? Revenue is up 6% compared to the same quarter last year and total revenue for the fiscal year is up 13% (if I'm reading their financial information correctly). The dividend has remained the same at 0.16/share. Were expectations out of line?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

> It earned $6.1 million or 16 cents per share in the latest period, up from $5.8 million, also equivalent to 16 cents per share, in the same 2011 period.


16 cents a share puts them at a trailing P/E of 33, and a dividend payout ratio of 100% but a yield of only 3%. Yes, I believe it is fair to say that expectations may be out of line. 6% earnings and revenue growth is good, but you'd really need a P/E of 10-15 to make any money.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

a retrace up today,
might be time to get out of this one.


----------

